# Solved: Windows 7 security pop up asking for user name and password



## brisbanenige (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am a brand new 'joinee' of the Tech Guy website and really need some help from the experts out there.

The problem is as follows. I attempt to connect to my wireless broadband connection but when i click 'connect' a windows security pop up arrives stating that I need to provide a username and password for 'Network authentication'. I dont have these nor do I believe that I have ever included these perviously. This action has only recently appeared and I cannot 'bypass' it. I have other computers linked to the same wifi connection and these are operating just fine (the problem computer runs Windows 7 and is the only one with Win 7). So at least I know that it is not the internet connection itself.

Maybe not of any importance but this problem only occurred after the unit ran out of battery power and has not been able to access my broadband service since the subsequent recharge.

I have visited Win 7 Network centre on the computer to attempt to establish the problem (it recognises I have one) and been through all the troubleshooting options but no resolution.

Any assistance would greatly appreciated.

Some info of the computer if useful:

Dell xps 152 running Win 7 Home (of course).

Thanks Nigel


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://forums.techarena.in/technology-internet/1385145.htm

possibly nothing more than you are not running as administrator, you say its the only one with windows 7-this needs administrator for all sorts of actions


----------



## brisbanenige (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Felix,

Thanks for the directon on this issue. It was an Administrator issue and I finally got there. In case this is of any use to others, this is what we did. In Control panel accessed User accounts. I was listed there as Administrator. There was no passowrd so I gave the account one. Backed out of the Control panel and attempted to connect to my internet connection. It then prompted me for a Network key which I assumed was the WEPkey - it was an bingo, all good and connected to the Internet.

Thank you Felix again. Have a geat 2012.


----------

